# New boater looking for advice



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking to purchase my first small boat to take out to the local lakes. I was hoping you guys could help me decide the value of a boat for sale locally. Im working on getting some pictures, fut from what i can tell its been painted camo for duck hunting. Ill edit this when i get some pictures.


"I have a 14 foot deep v bottom boat it has a 20 horse mercury and trailer, I also have a hummingbird fish finder, a full floor, a sun top for shade when you are fishing, a cover for when it is stored, life jackets and two manual down riggers, two anchors and one trolling pole. "

What do you think a good price is for a boat of this caliber that is in good shape?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Age is everything.
If the boat is from the 80's or older, I would value it at about $1500 to $2000.
A 90's would be about $2500 to $3000.
2000 and newer I can't say.

This would include everything that you said comes with the boat.
These prices are what I have seen boats going for in the past.
If the motor is newer than 2000, you could add about $500.00 to the total price.


----------

